# more news on the new paints.....



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok I cant be assed to check if this is up already but i dont think it is:
Pre order from tomorrow (24th)
£300 for all the paints in a case (belive its the large army case)
New book with CD included on how to paint (3 years in the making)
There will be a conversion chart (allowing you to use new paints as old ones)
Look out for what is know as the Emperor's tears (i think this will be some sort of medium)

There you have it.
Oh all GWs will allow you 15 mins paint time tomorrow to try out the new paints.

D


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

The most interesting thing there to me is the conversion chart, any idea where this can be got or if it'll be online?

Couple of colours are serious business for me due to my homebrew marine colours


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> £300 for all the paints in a case (belive its the large army case)


Haha, that would be funny. Ok, it's 145 paints-mediums-whatever, but still who buys for 300 pounds of paints at one time?

Makes the vallejo 72 paints set seem reasonable at 146 pounds :laugh:

Phil


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a pic of the whole £333 set (with the case):










Here's the painting book with DVD £30.


































And just for completion:










EDIT:

Here is the link to the official paint conversion chart PDF from GW.
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2320032a_Citadel_Conversion_Chart


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

bam, Dagmire proved right yet again


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

I really want the painting book... but i think the FIVE HUNDRED AND THIRTY SIX F'N DOLLAR PAINT SET(!!!!) can wait. even if the figure case is "free."

P.s. 02-UK, must be a European iPhone.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm glad to see the conversion table between old and new paints. For those of us who are colorblind, it would not be enjoyable to figure some of the colors out. Might have made me decide to stop painting, since my gaming group doesn't care if we paint or not.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Just came back from the local shop, the new paints are great. They had some trial pots there and we were able to have a go.

The new white covers a hell of a lot better, the new "oils" (washes) are excellent and the addition of a range of glazes is really cool.

So much more than just additional colours but an improved paint system all round.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

New paints look great wish I have the $536 USD to shell out for them! oh well.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well...maybe the painting book...and really just to have that comparison guide on hand at all times.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't believe you guys, they release new paints and all you can do is sook that you haven't got 500 bucks to buy them all ?

They are the same price as the old ones !


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=&prodId=prod1490027a

anyone else notice what chapter is in the 40k starter set... could this perhaps be yet another clue...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2320032a_Citadel_Conversion_Chart

and a really helpful tool


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Well spotted... 

As for the mega-paintset... I'm never going to get the full thing ever, because I know way to many of those pots will have to go to the garbage bin because the paint is all dried out. 

I have bought the vallejo paintset in 2004, and so far, I have only had to toss 1 bottle away due to it hardeing. This is in stark contrast to my GW pots from those day: all of them had to go into the bin.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the new paints are awesome-ish, but to be honest, probably the best new thing is the conversion chart, not the actual paints...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

elmir said:


> Well spotted...
> 
> As for the mega-paintset... I'm never going to get the full thing ever, because I know way to many of those pots will have to go to the garbage bin because the paint is all dried out.
> 
> I have bought the vallejo paintset in 2004, and so far, I have only had to toss 1 bottle away due to it hardeing. This is in stark contrast to my GW pots from those day: all of them had to go into the bin.


I am guessing that that the new paints might not have that problem, I hope so anyway


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

the new paints do look awesome and I might pick up some of the technical/texture/dry ones for weathering and such... but it's still the whole £2.30 for a 12ml pot, when I can get Vallejo (which compared to old GW were better imo) for £1.70ish online and receive a 17ml bottle. So for around 50p cheaper I get 50ml more... I like those maths.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I just watched the video on the what's new today page, and I'm quite excited for this now. 

In particular the glazes. I've wanted to try glazing for ages, and to be able to do it (to a four colour extent) from the pot is exciting!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm pretty excited by the new paint and will possibly buy the newer lines (if I can get the GW site to work. I guess half the planet is trying to get a glimpse...).

About the new book, any idea on the content. In the old "How to paint..." book, none of the ste-by-step related to my armies...

edit: ok, I finally got to see the video, and I must say I'm considering the paint set... Madness, really! 

Phil


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure there are other paints about, I have a few Vallejos myself, but no where in my home town stocks them and certainly no other hobby store lets me come in, try the paints for a few hours and talk to and get advice from someone who actually knows how to paint. So if they cost a little more, money well spent I reckon.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never _really_ had a problem with GW paints, sure they're a little more expensive, but they're what I've always used and as am used to. Aside from maybe two purchases of models, the hobby items are the only GW products I've brought in the last sort of 18 months.


----------



## Metalsiege (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm really disappointed they just put out new paints and didn't redesign the bottles. Ever since I saw those things I've always been turned off from them.. On the bright side it's good to have a wider variety of new paints to be able to use and the new paint sets help out a lot.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm slightly annoyed by all this, Because now I have to go out and test it all! Also on the GW blog post for this it stated that their would be "Guides" for 43 different sets of models, anyone seen where these are?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> I'm slightly annoyed by all this, Because now I have to go out and test it all! Also on the GW blog post for this it stated that their would be "Guides" for 43 different sets of models, anyone seen where these are?


No idea, couldn't find them on the site. Perhaps they'll appear on Monday. . .


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope they do, Some advice for my blood angels would be nice


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> I'm slightly annoyed by all this, Because now I have to go out and test it all! Also on the GW blog post for this it stated that their would be "Guides" for 43 different sets of models, anyone seen where these are?


I've seen them. When you go into a store and ask about the new paints they will show you a bunch of cards (about the size of a playing card) that have a ref pic of a model and the colours used on the back.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the new paints. Had a quick go at painting a High Elf using the sample paints in store today - they are cool! So yeah, count me as sold on the new paints


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

They are fine, nothing new or special in the world of paint science though. One of the blueshirts was trying to tell people today this" Remember how the old washes used to pool in places you didn't want, well these new shades don't do that!" Total horseshit, but i do like the lahmian medium


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Reading the blurb on the conversion chart and noticing that both Orkhide and Dark Angel greens have the same suggested relacement... These are not the same colours.

Mostly i'm fine with this but incredibly annoyed that i had no chance to stock up on a couple of really important colours for me ¬_¬


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Reading the blurb on the conversion chart and noticing that both Orkhide and Dark Angel greens have the same suggested relacement... These are not the same colours.
> 
> Mostly i'm fine with this but incredibly annoyed that i had no chance to stock up on a couple of really important colours for me ¬_¬


The old paints will available for the next two weeks in store, then after that you can order them in or online, so really plenty of opportunity to stock up if you need to.

The bottle are a bit different but are basically the same as the old ones. The neck is a little higher on them is all.

The little colour cards are OK but don't really cover a great range of the models, I only saw maybe 5 SM chapters. They give a list of the colours used on part of the model on the card but no real "how to" as such. they are kinda handy but I'll still be looking to get the new painting manual.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Is the colour conversion chart part of the new book or a separate sheet included with the full paint set?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it is in the new book but it is on the GW website as well


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

i got to use some of the new paints today....I will say this DEAR GOD THEY ARE AMAZING! I will upload pictures in a bit of the two models that took a total of 2 coats to get the effect of 5 coats using the old paint in color.......With Mephiston Red and the Scarlet Shade....your basically done a blood angel! (dark angels and Ultramarines are even easier) Also the Basing paint is freaking AWESOME! i did my whole dark eldar army and will upload pictures once once again once i finish adding Necron\Guard parts to the bases........ But ya all in all these new paints are amazing! Except you have to be careful with the "Dry" paints they are like a gel when you poke them and only take a VERY VERY little bit to fully cover a model.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Does any know if paint set will be produced? I remember buying the foundation paint set, the wash paint set, etc... No huge saving, but still might be worthwhile.

By the way, I noticed that, again, everything is 20% more expensive in Canada. So, unless I can get some eBay suppliers with reasonnable shipping prices, GW won't get my money...

Phil


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres the link to the higher quality GW PDF conversion chart, this can be saved to your desktop:

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2320032a_Citadel_Conversion_Chart


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Well all the details are up on GW http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=2000010-gws if you missed it! Looks very cool!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

turel2 said:


> Heres the link to the higher quality GW PDF conversion chart, this can be saved to your desktop:
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2320032a_Citadel_Conversion_Chart


That pdf uses the phrase 'allows you to get a good match between colours from the old and new paint range'

So unless they're just terrible with wording and I'm reading too much into it, then the paints aren't just repackaged but a complete new range. And they expect you to only get a good match, not an exact match...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Turnip86 said:


> That pdf uses the phrase 'allows you to get a good match between colours from the old and new paint range'
> 
> So unless they're just terrible with wording and I'm reading too much into it, then the paints aren't just repackaged but a complete new range. And they expect you to only get a good match, not an exact match...


It's a totally new range of paints, that's why them have been renamed in the first place. They will most likely not match 100%.
The new paint range has 145 paints in total.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes it is a new range. However, they look like they have a lot more colors and diffrent types of paint, seems like in improvment. That being said i use mostly vallajo game colors anyway. lol


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

boreas said:


> Does any know if paint set will be produced? I remember buying the foundation paint set, the wash paint set, etc... No huge saving, but still might be worthwhile.
> 
> By the way, I noticed that, again, everything is 20% more expensive in Canada. So, unless I can get some eBay suppliers with reasonnable shipping prices, GW won't get my money...
> 
> Phil


I have seen that starter sets with the new colours. 

btw Oz prices are double (100%) .....


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I have seen that starter sets with the new colours.
> 
> btw Oz prices are double (100%) .....


My phrasing wasn't very clear... I meant smaller sets by paint types (eg glaze set) rather that just the 40k set, the WFB set, etc...

And yeah, Oz prices should confort me, but somehow it just makes me sadder...

Phil


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to a GW store today for the first time in over a year and tested out some of the paints. I have to admit that I was sceptical before trying them but GW have really done a cracking job with the new range. 

I'm not in the habit of bigging up GW's products but if you can get to a store give these paints a try...I think you will be pleasantly surprised. 

It's like painting with silk, really smooth, excellent coverage....no word of a lie I am really impressed and that is saying something! I had a big goofy grin on my face I was enjoying it that much. :chuffed:

The textured paint is a god-send for basing...no more PVA and sand for me. These paints contain micro-beads so they don't settle and go on really easy.

I painted one coat of Ceramite white over black undercoat and there was no hint of the undercoat. Traditionally I have always had issues keeping my whites smooth...not anymore. I tried the Mephiston Red over black as well no hint of the undercoat...Blood Angels players are gonna love this stuff!

The dry paints are great. They look like half dried paint but go on fantastically easily. Dip a drybrush in, wipe of the excess and lightly, and I mean lightly drybrush the model...virtually no effort involved so your dry brushes are gonna last a lot longer too.

I wish I could afford the full range but I will settle for swapping out the more common paints first and build up the collection from there.

The conversion chart that is on GW's site will be printed on the back of the next issue of White Dwarf if you want a hard copy.

Trivia point: The new paint range was 'beta' tested by former Golden Demon winners and their feedback was used to refine and enhance the paints k:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> I went to a GW store today for the first time in over a year and tested out some of the paints. I have to admit that I was sceptical before trying them but GW have really done a cracking job with the new range.
> 
> I'm not in the habit of bigging up GW's products but if you can get to a store give these paints a try...I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that its just not a money grab and that they actually improved the range.

Also as someone that uses dry brushing and washes together to add depth I am clad they released dry brush paints (It wrecks brushes left and right, but is key to the pallets of a lot of different models).


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> I went to a GW store today for the first time in over a year and tested out some of the paints. I have to admit that I was sceptical before trying them but GW have really done a cracking job with the new range.
> 
> I'm not in the habit of bigging up GW's products but if you can get to a store give these paints a try...I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the opinion of everyone I've seen posting about the new paints which pleases me greatly. It's made me really want to paint! I wish I had the cash to drop on the paint set, but instead I'll probably buy a dozen or so off wayland (the glazes, and some of the bases to start) I'll also pick up a full set of the old washes just to be sure I can finish off my current projects.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Whilst i'm looking forwards to using some of these new paints, my brightly coloured orks will be a heck of a lot easier to work on with them i'm kinda sad to see some of the classic tones go. goodbye snakebite leather, blood red, goblin green, chaos black and skull white...we had a good run. Gonna take a long time before i get used to applying Ushabti boneinstead of bleached bone. 

Gonna be harder to match vallejio paints to them in the indi store without the origional names as well.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not married to any of the previous color range, but I do have quite a few paint pots (I got a lot secondhand, then bought, bought some more, and unexpectedly was given a lot of paints that I managed to reclaim with matte medium). Basically, I'm saying I'm not hard up for paints, but knowing this is a whole new range is tempting me to buy (though I might just limit myself to paints that weren't available previously).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just to clarify none of these paints were available previously,says so in todays GW blog,the range is completely new and the comparison chart is nearest match, but the paints are getting some very very positive write ups by people who have actually used them, along with alot of bitching about everything else people can think of who havent used them and refuse to because *_insert hater reason here_*

I dont thing i will be using the textured paints for basing,glue and sand for me, but everything else seems cool, gonna give the dry brushing ones a blast, im a big fan of dry brushing as a quick way to highlight for gaming purposes, also a good way to weather some tanks and such too.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

GW have apparently had so much interest in the new paints that they've now split the layer paints into two sections on their website: Layer 1 and Layer 2, to reduce the load on their servers I guess.

I'm looking forward to trying the new paints, and I imagine I'll be adding them to my current stock, pot-by-pot, over the coming months.

If they are as good as many people are saying, then I might just forgive GW for the finecast debacle.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

misfratz said:


> GW have apparently had so much interest in the new paints that they've now split the layer paints into two sections on their website: Layer 1 and Layer 2, to reduce the load on their servers I guess.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the new paints, and I imagine I'll be adding them to my current stock, pot-by-pot, over the coming months.
> 
> If they are as good as many people are saying, then I might just forgive GW for the finecast debacle.


well i cant get one the site as its gone down


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Realized there was a bunch of discussion over the different paint types and what not. Here's a video form GW explaining and showing if your like me and dont have a GW store nearby.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Metalsiege said:


> I'm really disappointed they just put out new paints and didn't redesign the bottles. Ever since I saw those things I've always been turned off from them.. On the bright side it's good to have a wider variety of new paints to be able to use and the new paint sets help out a lot.


These bottles are the best since the hex bottles, I have yet to have to toss a single of the new stuff, unlike the hard plastic lids.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

$536.00 for a shit load of low quality acrylics? 
I believe I will let Mr. McMillan take this one.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> $536.00 for a shit load of low quality acrylics?
> I believe I will let Mr. McMillan take this one.


its 645.00 +tax here....you basicly get a figure case for free D:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> $536.00 for a shit load of low quality acrylics?
> I believe I will let Mr. McMillan take this one.


Have you used the new paints? 

If not, how do you know they're low quality? Almost everything I've heard of the new range is very positive.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good thing I buy my paints one at a time.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

*New Painting Chart.*

Hi everyone,

This is just incase it hadn't been pointed out somewhere else.
The painting charts have been added to the GW website, these are the same as the old painting articles, but they aren't army specific.

Make of them what you will:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/paintChart.jsp?catId=cat820002a

khrone


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Have you used the new paints?
> 
> If not, how do you know they're low quality? Almost everything I've heard of the new range is very positive.


I have used Citadel paints before, and to be honest anything that wasn't a wash or a metallic, which were awesome, has been meh. 

All right, maybe low quality is a bit harsh, but I doubt they have improved much. I would much sooner spend $536.00 on Reaper or Vallejo before I dropped it on Citadel paints.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

more on the new painting charts

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=108065


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Fifty bucks for that book.

Jesus.

And unless they have changed their formula, I have no doubt that the new paints are just as strictly mediocre as the old ones.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> Fifty bucks for that book.
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> And unless they have changed their formula, I have no doubt that the new paints are just as strictly mediocre as the old ones.


quoted from the GW website


> From today there will be 145 new colours available to order, all with new formulas, to help you paint your Citadel miniatures to the very highest standard possible.


so yes they have changed their formulas

khrone


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I suppose now we know why they got rid of the articles on the website. Although if this is what they now class as a "painting article" I'll be extremely annoyed.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

gen.ahab said:


> I have used Citadel paints before, and to be honest anything that wasn't a wash or a metallic, which were awesome, has been meh.
> 
> All right, maybe low quality is a bit harsh, but I doubt they have improved much. I would much sooner spend $536.00 on Reaper or Vallejo before I dropped it on Citadel paints.


Ah now there is the attitude we all know and love, I've never touched them but based on .... well nothing really ... THEY SUCK.

The new Citadel are a new formula and they are great, the dry brush compounds are a particularly innovative idea.

I for one am pretty much underwhelmed by Vallejo paints, yes they are good but they are not overly superior to Citadel even before the new range.

As far as price goes, Vallejo paints for me are $5 for 17ml , Citadel $6 for 12ml BUT Vallejo paints are much thinner than Citadel, by about 2/3 I'd reckon so in reality when compared to Vallejo paint they are $6 for 20ml. What you pay for in paints is the pigment, Vallejo you are buying more medium.

The other thing that really seals the deal for me with Citadel paints is that I know I can go to any GW shop that stocks them and talk to the shop painter who will give me advice and allow me to practise in their shop. I am flat out finding a stockist for Vallejo and even the most basic of information.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

It is nice to know what paints I'll need to pick up to finish painting my Blood Angels though  Saves people having to guess what colors they're going to need


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot more paints than I usually use for painting my greenskins. I'm willing to try them out though (now all I need is the equivalency chart so I know what I'm missing). 

I'm disappointed that there aren't Chapter-specific paint guides though (more than the Ultramarines, BA, and DA). I do want to paint up my Salamanders at some point. (You would think at since they did have painting guides up for Salamanders before that they'd replace them.)


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ...
> 
> I dont thing i will be using the textured paints for basing,glue and sand for me....


Give it a go first...honestly, you will be impressed k:




gen.ahab said:


> I have used Citadel paints before, and to be honest anything that wasn't a wash or a metallic, which were awesome, has been meh.
> 
> All right, maybe low quality is a bit harsh, but I doubt they have improved much. I would much sooner spend $536.00 on Reaper or Vallejo before I dropped it on Citadel paints.





Iron Angel said:


> Fifty bucks for that book.
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> And unless they have changed their formula, I have no doubt that the new paints are just as strictly mediocre as the old ones.


My advice would be to try them before summarily dismissing them. 

I have been using GW acrylics since 1991 so have seen them all. I have tried Vallejo but was less than impressed. To be honest I hate painting...I'm much more of a conversions man...probably why all my armies are undercoated and that's it. :laugh: So when I say to you I am actually looking forward to getting some of these paints and painting up some squads that is no small endorsement of how good these paints are.

Nobody says you have to buy the entire range...how many could you possibly need for a given army? 10, 15, 20? Just get what you need and build up from there...I don't know anybody that could possibly require every single paint in the range. 

In the end you have to make up your own mind...no doubt there will be those that prefer their current paints, you can't please everyone all the time but damn, these come bloody close.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

being impressed is the worry, i will be amazed then i will have to buy a shit load of paint to re-base everything lol,i used to swear by flock and lichen moss for bases (yeah so 90s i know) ,then i discovered bird sand and boom everything changed, then GW started using it.

I think i actually invented sand on bases and stripping models and peanut butter and cheese sadwiches on the same day.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Ah now there is the attitude we all know and love, I've never touched them but based on .... well nothing really ... THEY SUCK.


You mean the attitude where I base my assessments off of their previous performance... you know, like you should, and am not willing to spend over $500 on their latest release because a few people and the internet say they are good? Yeah, because that is just horribly unfair of me. You've really taught me a lesson. :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> You mean the attitude where I base my assessments off of their previous performance... you know, like you should, and am not willing to spend over $500 on their latest release because a few people and the internet say they are good? Yeah, because that is just horribly unfair of me. You've really taught me a lesson. :wink:


these are entirely new paints so they have no previous performance, you are basing your opinion of a new product on the performance of an old product, and people who have actually used them have said they are pretty good,can you see why people might think your just being a bit unfairly negative ?


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

gen.ahab said:


> You mean the attitude where I base my assessments off of their previous performance... you know, like you should, and am not willing to spend over $500 on their latest release because a few people and the internet say they are good?


Personally, I'm going to buy one pot of the new paints - I'm going to go for Stirland Mud - and give that a go. If I like it I expect I'll go back for another pot - maybe a gold, they've always been problematic for me in the past.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> these are entirely new paints so they have no previous performance, you are basing your opinion of a new product on the performance of an old product, and people who have actually used them have said they are pretty good,can you see why people might think your just being a bit unfairly negative ?


No, I really can't. I am basing it off the quality of the companies previous edition of it's paint line, or the in other words the companies prior performance. Of course I am going to judge them by that, as it is a fair look at what I can expect from the company. Them releasing a new edition of that line does not suddenly wipe the slate clean by it's release. I am saying that the previous line was mediocre, at least in my opinion, and because of that I don't trust them to produce an exceptional product. That is not unfair, that is just how things work. 

Now, that being said, no where have I stated that I won't give them a chance. I am most certainly going to buy the colors for my chapter and give them a try to see if they are in fact better, but I think that, for me, spending $536.00 on a line that hasn't earned my trust would just be ridiculous. 

On a side note, $536.00 is too damn much for 140 pots of pretty much any paint on the market, so yeah.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> No, I really can't. I am basing it off the quality of the companies previous edition of it's paint line, or the in other words the companies prior performance. Of course I am going to judge them by that, as it is a fair look at what I can expect from the company. Them releasing a new edition of that line does not suddenly wipe the slate clean by it's release. I am saying that the previous line was mediocre, at least in my opinion, and because of that I don't trust them to produce an exceptional product. That is not unfair, that is just how things work.
> 
> Now, that being said, no where have I stated that I won't give them a chance. I am most certainly going to buy the colors for my chapter and give them a try to see if they are in fact better, but I think that, for me, spending $536.00 on a line that hasn't earned my trust would just be ridiculous.
> 
> On a side note, $536.00 is too damn much for 140 pots of pretty much any paint on the market, so yeah.


But you don't have to buy the full set, no one does. Yes, the full set is very expensive, but it's an _option_ that's available for those who want all the paints in one go. If I had a spare £300 (after buying all the models I want of course) I'd pick it up, just to have all the colours right there.

I'm really looking forward to giving the new paints a go. If the base white is anyway decent, then I'll be more than happy. But that being said, as the new paints are a different formula, I have picked up a bunch of the old washes just to make sure I've got all I need for my current projects.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> But you don't have to buy the full set, no one does. Yes, the full set is very expensive, but it's an _option_ that's available for those who want all the paints in one go. If I had a spare £300 (after buying all the models I want of course) I'd pick it up, just to have all the colours right there.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to giving the new paints a go. If the base white is anyway decent, then I'll be more than happy. But that being said, as the new paints are a different formula, I have picked up a bunch of the old washes just to make sure I've got all I need for my current projects.


Of course I don't. I simply said, and am saying $536.00 was(is) too much for this line, based off what I have seen from the previous edition. That's it.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

gen.ahab said:


> On a side note, $536.00 is too damn much for 140 pots of pretty much any paint on the market, so yeah.


I don't think the price per pot is that bad, but one consequence of doubling the size of the range is that it makes the total cost of ownership that much greater.

On the painting guide on their website, they're recommending that people have six different paints for painting the blue armour on Ultramarines [not including the undercoat, and you need more paints for all the other parts of the model].

Of course you can get by with fewer, but I do wonder what it would be like to go into a GW store where they didn't recognise me, express an interest in the game, and see how much they tried to sell me. Some models, some rulebooks, modelling supplies and a whole heap of paint - it could all add up to a vast cost to get started.

The paints do look better, but will it hurt GW in the long-run to make the entry cost to the hobby that much higher again?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

misfratz said:


> I don't think the price per pot is that bad, but one consequence of doubling the size of the range is that it makes the total cost of ownership that much greater.
> 
> On the painting guide on their website, they're recommending that people have six different paints for painting the blue armour on Ultramarines [not including the undercoat, and you need more paints for all the other parts of the model].
> 
> ...


I think a lot of newcomers would go with one of the paint sets, either the hobby set, or a game specific set. When you're starting out all you really need is: 

white
black
blue
red
yellow
green
brown
(maybe) purple

And if you're trying to save money, this gives you most of the colours you need, and you can mix them for more.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I will be interesting in trying this new set out, a few friends have tried the whites and finally a 'white scar' colour scheme seems doable!
Too much moaning going on about the cost of a mega paint set - generally only an idiot would buy it anyway - so I don't see many flying off the shelves!


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I think a lot of newcomers would go with one of the paint sets, either the hobby set, or a game specific set.


Yes, but unfortunately, GW have really shot themselves in the foot here, because they've upped the price of the game-specific sets to £22.50 from £18.50.

Keeping them under £20 would have been so much better from the point of view of trying to encourage people to give it a go.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with Immortal Reaper here. Just because your hardware store has thousands of tools doesn't mean you won't go in for a hammer and a few screwdrivers when you get your own place. GW's paint were sometimes left behind by long-time hobbyist because other paints range offered greater ranges and possibly higher quality (although lots of world-class painters like Jeremie Bonamant would disagree).

I feel that what GW does here is go from a "toy" line of painting to a "professionnal" line. The price is higher that most pro lines (like Vallejo), but that's due to a few things: general availability (in all GW/ FLGS), more marketing (it's GW after all), more support (those color line charts that help new painters get the process right). 

As for myself, I'll probably buy and use the "specialty" products, like glazes and drys, but I'll keep with Vallejo for most paints because I can order from the UK. Washes, it will depend on the quality of Vallejo's (I just received the kit this week, so I'll try them befor I decide). Ceramite White has me curious, also...

Phil


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the "try them out" offer they are doing in all their stores is an excellent idea; possibly it is even as a direct result of a proportion of people saying that changes to GW paints will not solve the issues.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not think that this range of paints are produced by the manufacturers of the previous range. They have also been tested months ahead of release by former Golden Demon winners and their feedback has been used to refine the quality of the paints.

To those worrying about spending £333 on the full set with carry case I wouldn't worry too much...there are only 300 sets for the whole of the world...it's not a regular bundle that will be available long term so once they are gone that's it.

Buy what you need and forget the rest! :headbutt:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well got to try out the paints in store today finally as i couldn't get down at the weekend. Have to say I'm impressed.

The white goes over black very smoothly and evenly, and only needed 2 coats to completely cover it. A massive improvement.

The red basecoat is just as good. One of the best red paints tehy've ever made!

The new shades were very impressive, especially the Nuln Oil. Shades white brilliantly and holds the recesses well without the pooling of the old washes. 

The glazes... not decided yet s they only had the green on offer. They do give a nice tint to the model, but i can see myself just making my own glaze by thinning down the paints. 

Texture paints are so-so... Really need to glob them on to be effective, but they're a nice alternative to the sand and pva basing of the past as you can do it all in one go with them. Can see myself sticking to the old methods though.

The Dry paints, I love. Soooo much easier to drybrush with. My only complaint is that the choice of dry paints is soo small. I wish they did a bronze dry paint.

Overall though, very impressed with the new range and the changes so far. Hell of alot better then the old paints. Much smoother to apply and much better coverage.



I'd suggest that everyone go down and take advatange of the trying them out while you still can. You'll be impressed!


----------



## Latch (Feb 10, 2010)

No more devlin mud?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

devlan mud=Agrax earthshade


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm, have to say after watching the video I'm intrigued. New paints didn't sound all that amazing but some of those were looking dare I say "fun". Really want to try some of the texture paints and the dry brushing ones since I do a lot of dry brushed highlights. Always have used thinned paint for washes...seems to have worked so not sure if I'll run out to grab those but the Tyranid they show going from white primer to pretty-much-done in one brush on coat sort of has me excited for Deathwing painting again.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

wow. I didn't think the feedback would be so positive.

I guess it's worth giving them a second chance if even half of what I read is to be believed.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> wow. I didn't think the feedback would be so positive.
> 
> I guess it's worth giving them a second chance if even half of what I read is to be believed.


Have you actually tried them? If not you'd be giving them a first chance. :wink:

I really think you'll be pleasantly surprised and I'd be interested on your feedback once you do


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Going back into happier waters the new book coming out is amazing!

Its very well detailed and had a quick look at it today to see what they describe. Lots in there but what caught my eye in particular is that the Marine colour scheme is for the Auroras chapter. Since it is a nice bright green it is very suitable for other green chapters too such as some Salamanders I am planning to put together soon.

Also the CD looks ace that comes with it. Everything is explained in very good detail and in simple instructions for those such as me who cannot paint as well as they should.


----------



## vetsgtnamaan (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure if I will buy any of the new paints have quite enough of a stock pile of the old foundations that I use all the time. The regular paints I have not bought any of those for quite sometime since I switched to Vallejo. I might test out the technical paints but since I already have all my paint schemes sorted, little reason to buy the new paints even if they are all that.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I am so impressed with the new paints I have just dropped £287 on the full set and the book (25% off promo weekend at certain on-line stores). Not a boast, just an endorsement...I am a typical Yorkshireman...I hate parting with money but some things are worth spending up front, especially when there's money off.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> Well, I am so impressed with the new paints I have just dropped £287 on the full set and the book (25% off promo weekend at certain on-line stores). Not a boast, just an endorsement...I am a typical Yorkshireman...I hate parting with money but some things are worth spending up front, especially when there's money off.


You sure are tempting me, Cypher! The lure of the dark side is strong! After all, you do have cookies..


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I have acquired a pot of liquid GS to aid in the assembly of my Tervigon, I shall let folk know what I think once I've had time to try it. I will admit I was intrigued, and fed up with using superglue/flashtac (I don't do plastic glue and don't have enough spare time to be mixing green all the time).


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I picked up one of the textures, glazes, and dry paints. Must say I'm pretty pleased with all them. The texture paint I got was Mourn Mountain Snow so my owner could do her space puppies on a snow base. It was so much easier then going about it the old way.
Applied the blue glaze to a white primed Marine and really like the look, lots of nice natural shading all done with one coat. A little to bright for my Crimson Fists but not bad for my Fantasy stuff.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

I was curious about the texture paints, with the pots being as small as they are how long would those even last?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Karyudo-DS said:


> I was curious about the texture paints, with the pots being as small as they are how long would those even last?


They won't. Also, they'll destroy your brush. Stick to the tried and true glue sand first, paint second method, and have happier, healthier brushes with much longer lifespans.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

it seems there is only any down talk about the texture paints, and to be honest, i can see why. they dont seem to have much grit in them, the coverage is pretty poor and you bust through a pot silly quickly so for amries like nids and orks it is big no no.

the rest seems absolutely top notch tho.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

But I can see the use for tank thread, terrain, etc I wonder if they'll be in the next IA: masterclass?


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I found a good deal on the paint bundle if anyone is interested.

http://www.rockethobbies.co.uk/Warg...-Paint-Shop/Citadel-Paint-Bundles/-c-787/?h=c

You dont get the case, but if it's just the paints you need, best deal I can find.

The site also seems to be cheaper on alot of stuff. Well worth looking at.


----------



## JeroenFM (Nov 25, 2008)

A question for those who've already used the paints: how good are the layer paints when used on top of the base paints? The last White Dwarf issue said something along the lines of the layer paints having less pigment, making blending effects easier.

Any comment on that?


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> They won't. Also, they'll destroy your brush. Stick to the tried and true glue sand first, paint second method, and have happier, healthier brushes with much longer lifespans.


Pity, thought they would try and fix that. As small as they are I figured there was no way they could cover entire bases for long, but you don't really have too. These sounded nice just to add the molded bases at least but sand works for me just fine.


----------

